# Захватило



## PatrickK1

Hey guys, could someone explain what this word means in this context? (Person A is telling person B about how they dyed their hair)

A: Краска называется ''Синий джин''.
B: Да.
A: Захватило. Классное название.

Does it express agreement, like saying "Yeah"? Perhaps "Anyways..."?


----------



## Flameberg

It expresses the excitement about the name of the dye, something like "I like it. Cool name".

Literally: "Captivating [Enthralling, etc]".


----------



## PatrickK1

Так, можно сказать, например, "На днях я прочитал отличную книгу, "[Название]"! Захватило!"

Спасибо


----------



## Flameberg

In fact, I have never heard the proposed phrase myself. I'd rather say:
"На днях я прочитал отличную книгу, "[Название]"! Захватывающе [or Захватывает, Увлекательно, Увлекает]!". 

But I don't think the usage of 'захватило' is a mistake.


----------



## Q-cumber

PatrickK1 said:


> Hey guys, could someone explain what this word means in this context? (Person A is telling person B about how they dyed their hair) A: Краска называется ''Синий джин''. B: Да. A: Захватило. Классное название. Does it express agreement, like saying "Yeah"? Perhaps "Anyways..."?


 I dare say that the entire dialogue sounds pretty unnatural. I don't understand why B answers "Yes", unless A asks a question. The word "захватило" doesn't fit the context ... abso-bloody-lutely.  One might say: "меня захвати*ло* новое увлечен*ие*" (pls note the neutral gender here) ... an interesting book can "захватить", indeed. But this word can't be applied to a name of a dye.


----------



## Saluton

The dialogue is OK, to my mind. B may be answering "yes", meaning "I understand", "I heard you", especialliy if they were talking on the phone. I also find the word захватило pretty understandable here and I even like it more than зацепило, a word often used in this meaning.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> I don't understand why B answers "Yes", unless A asks a question. The word "çàõâàòèëî" doesn't fit the context ... abso-bloody-lutely.


It is a sort of incoherent dialogue in writing.

I would put this way :

A: Краска называется ''Синий джин''.
B: Ну да?!
A: Впечатляет? Меня тоже. Классное название.


----------



## Q-cumber

Saluton said:


> The dialogue is OK, to my mind. B may be answering "yes", meaning "I understand", "I heard you", especialliy if they were talking on the phone. I also find the word çàõâàòèëî pretty understandable here and I even like it more than çàöåïèëî, a word often used in this meaning.



You must be kidding! Would you really converse this way!?


----------



## PatrickK1

Q-cumber said:


> I dare say that the entire dialogue sounds pretty unnatural.
> I don't understand why B answers "Yes", unless A asks a question.  The word "çàõâàòèëî" doesn't fit the context ... abso-bloody-lutely.
> 
> One might say: "ìåíÿ çàõâàòè*ëî*  íîâîå óâëå÷åí*èå*" (pls note the neutral gender here) ... an interesting book can "çàõâàòèòü", indeed.  But this word can't be applied to a name of a dye.



It's part of a scene from a movie...A is talking a lot and B is kind of nervous and uncomfortable. I think that's why the B says "Yes."


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> It's part of a scene from a movie...A is talking a lot and B is kind of nervous and uncomfortable. I think that's why the B says &quot;Yes.&quot;


Could you please tell us, which movie and who is talking?


----------



## Saluton

Q-cumber said:


> You must be kidding! Would you really converse this way!?


*shrugging* Yes .


----------



## PatrickK1

kolan said:


> could you please tell us, which movie and who is talking?



Вечное Сияние Чистого Разума (американский фильм в дубляже)


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> Вечное Сияние Чистого Разума (американский фильм в дубляже)


What do they say in English in this dialogue?


----------



## Poncheg

I think the movie was just  poorly translated into Russian
The original script goes like this

It's called Blue Ruin,
the color.
Right. Yeah.



Snappy name, huh?
I like it.



Yeah.



Anyway, this company
makes a whole line of colors
with equally snappy names.



Red... Red Menace,
Yellow Fever,
Green Revolution.

So they probably translated _snappy name_ as "захватило" but in fact it's more like "шикарно!", "бьет наповал" or , in modern slang "башню сносит"


----------



## vasko705

The best is suggested by Kolan:


Kolan said:


> ...
> A: Впечатляет? ...


----------



## Kolan

poncheg said:


> i think the movie was just  poorly translated into russian
> the original script goes like this
> 
> it's called blue ruin,
> the color.
> Right. Yeah.
> 
> Snappy name, huh?
> I like it.
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> _snappy name_ as "захватило" but in fact it's more like "шикарно!", "бьет наповал" or , in modern slang "башню сносит"


- Да-а-а...
- "Жжот", а?
- Впечатляет.

Лично я, помнится, красил крыльцо светло-синей краской Laurentides под названием "Глаза принцессы Дианы".


----------



## juzely

I hate watching english movies with Russian dubbing. Translation is horrible sometimes. 
I guess it works both ways 

I never heard anybody used "захватило", except "захватило *дыхание*"


----------



## Kolan

juzely said:


> I never heard anybody used "захватило", except "захватило *дыхание*"


Actually, could be also *захватило дух*.


PatrickK1 said:


> "A: Захватило *дух*. Классное название."


Журнальный зал | Новый Мир, 2000 N5 | АДЕЛЬ ВЕЙС - “У меня *...* - 
У меня просто *захватило* дух от совпадения моих маленьких “открытий” и положений Вашей статьи. Если Вам в Москве не найти однодумца, то что говорить о *...*
magazines.russ.ru/novyi_mi/2000/5/veis.html - 24k


----------



## PatrickK1

juzely said:


> I hate watching english movies with Russian dubbing. Translation is horrible sometimes.
> I guess it works both ways
> 
> I never heard anybody used "захватило", except "захватило *дыхание*"



Heh, yeah, I usually hate dubbed movies. But I'm just using it for the language...as long as it's correct, native Russian then I don't mind.


----------



## coup de hache

I never heard anybody used "захватило", except "захватило *дыхание*"[/quote]

Извините за занудство, дыхание обычно перехватывает, захватывает дух


----------



## juzely

coup de hache said:


> Извините за занудство, дыхание обычно перехватывает, захватывает дух


 
Я согласна Так лучше. Просто в примере с краской речь о разговорном языке, и в ситуации, когда "перехватит дыхание", слово "перехватывает" какое-то длинное 
Ну, и сами слова "дух", "дыхание" в таком контексте в приницпе похожи...


----------



## coup de hache

А если возвращаться к переводу _snappy name_, то, безусловно, никаких захватываний духа или дыхания здесь и близко быть не должно. Я бы перевел _"цепляет. Классное название"_. Take it from the horse's mouth, так чаще всего говорят, сам работаю в рекламе


----------



## juzely

coup de hache said:


> А если возвращаться к переводу _snappy name_, то, безусловно, никаких захватываний духа или дыхания здесь и близко быть не должно. Я бы перевел _"цепляет. Классное название"_. Take it from the horse's mouth, так чаще всего говорят, сам работаю в рекламе


 
Опять согласна!

Я и писала, подчеркивая, что в данном контексте "захватило" не подходит, так как это слово чаще используется в сочетании с "дыханием", потом уже добавили про "дух"...


----------



## bravo7

patrickk1 said:


> "На днях я прочитал отличную книгу, "[Название]"! Захватило!"


Нормально.


----------

